# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Informacion per studime ne Austri

## Fisnikku87

pershendetje,

a ka ndokush ketu  qe studjon ne Austri, me saktesisht ne Vien me nevojiten info, se dua te aplikoj,kam nevoj per info me ne detaje.

Ju faleminderit.

----------


## Nardi89

Une kam qene ne Austri per studime. Fillimisht duhet te besh gjuhen gjermane deri ne B1 nqs do besh ndonje kurs profesional dhe B2 nqs do shkosh ne universitet, ka dege qe te kerkojne edhe nivelin C1, varet cfare dege kap ti. Edhe nqs e di mire gjuhen gjermane duhet te japesh testin e gjuhes ne universitet qe te kesh mundesi pastaj te regjistrohesh per degen qe ti deshiron (sigurisht nese merr piket e duhura te gjhes).
Testi i gjhes permban te kuptuarit, te degjuarit dhe kuptuarit, te shkruar dhe te folur, ne fund mblidhen piket dhe del totali. Duhet te kapesh nje dege qe e di se Austria ka nevoje per ate profesion dhe jo nje dege qe ata jane vete se nuk te puneson njeri. Testi i gjuhes ne nivelin B1 dhe B2 eshte paksa i lodhshem por qe duhet pune per ta kaluar, nese je i zoti per te kapur mire gjuhet e huaja nuk do e kesh shume problem.
Dicka tjeter, mos kujto se do e kesh te lehte qe te gjesh nje pune si studente atje sepse austriaket te japin pune vetem kur te mbarosh shkollen e larte dhe nqs ke dale mire, cmimet jane te shtrenjta dhe te duhet te kesh nje xhep te mire se ndryshe nuk ja del dot. Shtepine me qera mund ta mbash dhe me nje tjeter, sic ta thashe dhe me lart, nqs e mban vetem te duhet nje xhep i mire. Austriaket kane primar vendasit per sa i perket punes, nqs e gjen nje pune me status studenti do jesh mire. Nje keshille nga une, mendohu mire para se te veprosh se te ikin leket kot dhe nuk t'i kthen me njeri.

----------


## Fisnikku87

Flm per informacionin, po une dua te regjistrohem Master ne Computer Science, sdi si shkojne me shume andej punet, dhe prindin e kam atje ne Austri, por asnjeher skam qene andej.
cili profesion eshte me i kerkuar atje .
Ke ndonje info?

----------


## Nardi89

Ti paske shance shume te mira sepse ke prindin atje, une nuk di cila dege eshte me e kerkuar por kjo qe ke ti besoj se te ben shume pune sepse dege te larta atje kane prioritet. Meqe ke prindin atje e ke te lehte, thjeshte jep provimin ne nivelin qe do ta kerkoje universiteti per masterin dhe vazhdo pastaj. Une po te kerkoj nje ndihme se dua te marr pashaporte austriake e kam hall te iki ne Angli, me kane qe me avokat behet shpejt se i ka bere njeri, a mund te me japesh nje informacion me ane te prinderve te tu per ndonje avokat te mire?

----------


## goldian

prindin e ke ne austri e ti ske qene asiher??????

----------


## Fisnikku87

@Nardi89, skam info, vella po veshtire eshte, te behet ,ka shume kushte ose permes materses ose marredhenie pune, sbesoj se mundesohet ndonej forme tjeter.


@goldian, po e kam ne Austri, por kam kryeer fakultetin ne vendin tim, edhe per at skam shkuar.

----------


## i1l2m3i4

por a mundemi te aplikojm pa e dite gjuhen dhe nese pranohemi te shkojm edhe me pergatitjen e gjuhes se kerkuare per studime master

----------


## Fisnikku87

po mundesh, kuptohet po nvaret sa te merr gjuha per te mesuar.

http://www.postgraduatecenter.at

----------


## Gerti2011

Une dua te bej nje kurs ne Vjene per IT-Techniker, kush mund te me ndihmoje te me japi ndonje iformacion se sa leke mund te shkoj dhe si tja bej per te filluar pune pas kursit?

----------


## adelinna

pershendetje.. a mundeni mem ndihmu ndokush se qfar dokumentash duhet te derguar ne austri per tu regjistruar ne fakultet..? pres pergjegjjen e juaj ju lutem ndihmomeni  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Besmiri1

me nevoiten informacione rreth studimeeve ne Austri
Kam aplikuar ne fakultetetin e kontabilitetit dhe financave dhe jam pranuar ne degen Bachelor
a mund te me jepni informata tjera rreth gjuhes,studimit,banimit,punsimit,si dhe informacione per vize
faleminderit pres pergjigje nga ju!

----------


## Ilir1993

Fillimisht urime Besmir, deshiroj qe te keshë provoj te bukur ne Austri, ketu "http://studentpoint.univie.ac.at/en/student-life/" besoj qe mund te gjesh info.
Desha te pyes per dokomentacionet se si ke aplikuar dhe cilat dokomente duhen per ti deguar me poste toksore?
Pres pergjigje nga ju!!

----------


## Flogin

Pershendetje, 
Kam kryer provimet e nevojshme per te filluar vitin e pare ne TU Viene ( bachelor ). Kam vendosur te kthehem pak dite me vone fillimit te semestrit te Tetor. Do kem probleme per sa I perket regjistrimit ne klasat e universitetit dhe ti kap ne kohe? Si mund te interesohem dhe nese ka dikush qe po fillon tani te me ndihmoje. Faleminderit

----------

